

Full-text searching in Django with PostgreSQL and tsearch2 - mace
http://www.rossp.org/blog/2009/jan/28/django-postgresql-fulltext/

======
mark_l_watson
I have to ask: why would the author still be using PostgreSQL 8.1?

I run 8.3 or 8.4, and having tsearch2 built in is nice in addition to running
a newer release for bug fixes, performance improvements, etc.

BTW, for Ruby, the texticle plugin smoothly integrates tsearch2 with
ActiveRecord.

